# Missed It! Help



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry for multiple threads but trying to figure some of this stuff out. I am trying to add a cool missed it widget on my widgetlocker screen.

1. Are there skins you can download?
2. How do edit it so it works for Handcent instead of stock messaging?
3. Any other setup suggestions, help, etc?


----------

